# Last minute costume woes. Female+Bloody+ _____??



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I know I should have figured out my costume months ago - but I didn't. =(

I'm hoping I can get some inspiration from you guys. 

I did this a couple years ago and I really want something else sort of like this:


















I really really want to do the blood down the face thing again. And possibly more blood?? I just can't seem to come up with something that would make sense for all that blood!!

My best idea was to take some plexiglass, break it into pieces, glue or latex it all over me with blood dripping from each spot and be someone that 'ran through a glass door' ...but... the more I think about it, the less cool it sounds. 

So... any ideas?

p.s. car accidents are out - a few friends have lost loved ones to car accidents so I don't want to bring that up at all. 

Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

Long cuts,white powdered body,zombie.Like mine last year but more dead looking.I think I am doing it this year,But I want half my face gone and more cuts and blood.


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

That's awesome! 

But I still want to be semi-attractive. ha. (And obviously I won't be going shirtless!)

Do you make the cuts yourself (latex?) or buy the pre-made stuff?


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks,I made them from rolled tissue and latex.It is very simple to do


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

What kind of blood do you use?


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont know the name off hand but it comes in a small bottle that you put in the microwave for a few seconds.You pour it where you want it and it drys as a rubber like gel.It is cheap like 4 bucks a bottle and I got it at a store like spirits.


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, cool. I just bought some of that stuff yesterday but haven't tested it yet.


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

So I'm thinking.... 

"Got into a fight with Serena Williams" 

and be nice and bloody in a tennis outfit with a tennis ball stuck to me (okay so I have some weird obsession with the idea of something stuck to the side of my head) 

Opinions??


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

HHHMMM I will have to think on it for a few min.


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

And that blood last all night it isthe [email protected]#!!


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

ripped said:


> Or is it just with balls?
> HHHMMM I will have to think on it for a few min.


haha I did my best to avoid saying I have a thing for balls.


----------



## ripped (Oct 11, 2011)

I have so many ideas but they might be a little to much on the reviling side.


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

I like the tennis idea. The tennis ball should be easy to work with. You could also go to a second hand store, to see if they have a raquet you can modify to hang from your neck.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

First, welcome to you both...you're gonna fit in REAL well around here 

Instead of the ball...what about the racket? Cut out a portion of the round section...maybe trim the handle down so it looks broken (but obviously not) and is a little less awkward around corners and other people. Just can't see a tennis ball having the oomph to do serious damage. Also, maybe tie some netting around your neck, like she was REAL mad...


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

The name or brand of the micro wave gel blood stuff? Pic of bottle? But yeah you both looked great!!


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Auditor, thank you for the welcome  

These suggestion are great but I've decided to just do zombie makeup to keep the stress level down.  Halloween is so close and all of the party decorations are still not up. Ahhh

Just need to find a dress!


----------



## korigirl (Aug 28, 2010)

whynotgrl666 said:


> The name or brand of the micro wave gel blood stuff? Pic of bottle? But yeah you both looked great!!


I'll take a pic when I get home today.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

One year for work I cut a wine bottle in half and glued to a headband and bloodied my face just like that. It looked like it was sticking out of the side of my head...


----------

